# Giornata delle donne



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2009)

A tutte le donne vessate, che subiscono soprusi, violenze, che non possono parlare, esprimere le proprie idee, inseguire i propri sogni, realizzare i propri desideri, vivere la propria maternità serenamente....


*BUONA GIORNATA DELLA DONNA!!!!!*


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

mi accodo...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2009)

Pero' io odio le mimose... puzzano!


----------



## Old *L'aura* (8 Marzo 2009)

Grazie.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Marzo 2009)

io la mimosa l'adoro ma mi è appena morta quella (in alberello) che avevo piantato l'anno scorso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie anche se per fortuna non rientro in nessuna categoria citata nel tred


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la mimosa l'adoro ma mi è appena morta quella (in alberello) che avevo piantato l'anno scorso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neanche la parte dei desideri?


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la mimosa l'adoro ma mi è appena morta quella (in alberello) che avevo piantato l'anno scorso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi è venuta una battuta terribile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque auguri...


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' io odio le mimose... puzzano!


a te un mazzo di carciofi allora...


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2009)

*La ballata delle donne*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aRyCR_rC60


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Neanche la parte dei desideri?


quella sì


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A tutte le donne vessate, che subiscono soprusi, violenze, che non possono parlare, esprimere le proprie idee, inseguire i propri sogni, realizzare i propri desideri, vivere la propria maternità serenamente....
> 
> 
> *BUONA GIORNATA DELLA DONNA!!!!!*



Come non essere d'accordo !!!


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Marzo 2009)

*AUGURI A TUTTE LE DONNE ANCHE DA PARTE MIA!!!*


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

mamma mia che troiaio in giro ieri sera


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mamma mia che troiaio in giro ieri sera


hai ballato sul cubo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ballato sul cubo?


no no
anzi sono dovuto tornare a casa presto dalla disperazione


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no no
> anzi sono dovuto tornare a casa presto dalla disperazione


poche mance ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi è venuta una battuta terribile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che battuta?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




abbi il coraggio e falla


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> poche mance ?


 mica sono spogliarellista.....
magariiiiiiiiii....sarebbe la mia professione ideale
purtroppo tale professione impone diete ferree che non sono in grado di fare


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Marzo 2009)

grazie mille, seppur in ritardo, x gli auguri


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

grazie!!
non ho ricevuto manco una pallina di mimosa


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> grazie!!
> non ho ricevuto manco una pallina di mimosa


neanch' io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma frega una fava perchè giovedì si parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

si parte???
parto


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Marzo 2009)

beate voi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanch' io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma vai sulla neve?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma vai sulla neve?


no fò sci d'acqua ma non c'è la emoticon


----------

